# Extended Camp



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We took our new RV to Gulf State Park and are staying here a month and a week. I fired up my Akorn Jr and did steaks the other nite.




























My ribs turned out great too.



















Our camp site




























I paint rocks and hide them for folks in the area to find. Fun hobby.




























Did some canvas panel painting too.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Food looks great as always, Pay. Enjoy your trip. Hope the weather treats you nicely.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Great looking steaks Paymaster!


----------

